

Ruby on Windows: Failure and Observations - lylejohnson
http://djberg96.livejournal.com/180499.html

======
petercooper
_It definitely let me know that the market for Ruby on Windows isn't anywhere
near what I thought it was._

It's a story that goes back a long way too. Some people care about Ruby on
Windows a _lot_ but in the main, nah, Ruby and Windows don't gel and there
isn't the mass interest. As true now as when I wrote about this problem back
in 2008: [http://www.rubyinside.com/is-windows-a-first-class-
platform-...](http://www.rubyinside.com/is-windows-a-first-class-platform-for-
ruby-823.html)

Back at Euruko 2008 I chaired a panel on the topic of Ruby + Windows after a
few Windows advocates asked me to get a feel for the what the community
though. You could have seen a tumbleweed go across the room of 300 developers!
And Matz's opinion was pretty clear:
[http://blog.flowdock.com/2008/05/29/ruby-release-
compatibili...](http://blog.flowdock.com/2008/05/29/ruby-release-
compatibility/)

